

Interrupts and Interrupt Handling in the Linux Kernel, Part 5 - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/interrupts/interrupts-5.md

======
TickleSteve
Better title.... "Interrupts and interrupt handling in the _x86 port of the_
Linux kernel"

